# help with a trane ex 1000 twr048d100a1



## JesterC (Mar 12, 2011)

i am trying to pump down my system so i can change out my in door unit. on the high side there is the normal king valve but on the low side there is something that looks like a ball valve dose anyone know how to close this? any help would be great


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

As a maintenance supervisor what are you qualifications for handling refrigerant? Safety first when dealing with refrigerants!!! Do you have a tech that you supervise that can help you with this valve?


----------



## familyairman (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with scooter.By the post you made to find out info its pretty obvious that your new to the trade.In all fairness as well as a safety issue you should have some qualified help to assist you.SAFETY ALWAYS! Not trying to be a dick here just trying to prevent an accident.


----------

